# RCI Extra Vacation Certificate



## bbarton713 (Sep 4, 2013)

As a corollary to my other post we also received two certificates, each good for one week, that we were told could be used to book a vacation into a Disney resort like Bay Lake Tower or Animal Kingdom Lodge.  

Turns out that you have to wait 60-90 days to get an RCI membership number and if you travel with kids so are tied to the summer or school vacation weeks you'll have a hard time using them.

Once I got the number I called to book a vacation which was the first of two times I got laughed at by RCI when I called because I guess my request is so impossible that it is amusing. 

Has anyone else had a similar sales experience with Wyndham?


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 4, 2013)

The Extra Vacation Certificates that are give out as an incentive to buy from the developer are often restricted in that they will only pull available exchanges that are 45-60 days or less from check in date, depending on the certificate.  The inventory that they pull are also ones that RCI usually gives a trading power unit of around 10 or less (out of a scale of 60).  These same weeks are usually available at the same time as an Extra Vacation for $350 or less without an exchange to all RCI members or for $199 plus 2-11 tpus when exchanging.  

If they are completely free to use than they can be valued at around $250-350 if you also have an RCI membership.  If you still have to pay a $199 exchange fee than they should be valued at $50-$150.  There have been very last minute  (less than a week prior to stay) DVC sightings that may be available for a few minutes if you can use them at just the right minute.  If you have to call and can't book online the chances get even slimmer.


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the information!



tschwa2 said:


> The Extra Vacation Certificates that are give out as an incentive to buy from the developer are often restricted in that they will only pull available exchanges that are 45-60 days or less from check in date (depending on the certificate.  The inventory that they pull are also ones that RCI usually gives a trading power unit of around 10 or less (out of a scale of 60).  These same weeks are usually available at the same time as an Extra Vacation for $350 or less without an exchange to all RCI members or for $199 plus 2-11 tpus when exchanging.
> 
> If they are completely free to use than they can be valued at around $250-350 if you also have an RCI membership.  If you still have to pay a $199 exchange fee than they should be valued at $50-$150.  There have been very last minute  (less than a week prior to stay) DVC sightings that may be available for a few minutes if you can use them at just the right minute.  If you have to call and can't book online the chances get even slimmer.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 4, 2013)

Haven't seen one recently, but ones I got said   great vacation just $250.  Turn over  and in lower left corner good for   mud weeks at ski resorts,  Arizona and  Nevada  in  August  and Branson and Williamsburg in January/February.

Don't get your expectations up,   for the most part no demand inventory.

RCI is  an exchange company,  so to give you a free week have to steal from someone else.

Some RCI  VCs  just can't believe that  sales weasels  have  so blatantly  scammed  reasonably intelligent  people.


----------



## Myxdvz (Sep 4, 2013)

bbarton713 said:


> As a corollary to my other post we also received two certificates, each good for one week, that we were told c*ould be used to book a vacation into a Disney resort like Bay Lake Tower or Animal Kingdom Lodge.*



ROTFLMAO.... that was a good one...  :hysterical:

Most people have to have OGS and a high enough TPU/Points to get into Disney, so I really doubt any would pop up for an RCI certificate.  I haven't even seen BLT or AKV availability via RCI since they're most likely matching searches already.

The most common ones I've seen are HHI late December/January, SSR or OKW.


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 5, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> ROTFLMAO.... that was a good one...  :hysterical:
> 
> Most people have to have OGS and a high enough TPU/Points to get into Disney, so I really doubt any would pop up for an RCI certificate.  I haven't even seen BLT or AKV availability via RCI since they're most likely matching searches already.
> 
> The most common ones I've seen are HHI late December/January, SSR or OKW.



Yeah, that was their reaction.:hysterical:


----------



## Lacardsfan (Sep 5, 2013)

Barton,

Dont let everyone get you down. Wyndham is a great system if you use it. I am betting 95% of people that come to TUG bought from the developer directly. So you are not the only one.

Just know that you can pad your points using resale and utilize your TS to its fullest by asking questions here. 

My family uses ours a couple of times a year and will be loading up more points as we go along. Just use your points correctly, get more cheaper and it will make you feel like you got a better deal in the end. 

In other words by the same package you just bought from the developer on ebay. That way you can feel like you got your package at half off 

(Just pay attention to the MF fees!!!)


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 5, 2013)

Combining your two threads:  you bought based on lies, and keep showing up at their office (putting a crimp in any sales going on there) so you are hoping to get something additional to make up for the lies they told:
   The Extra certificates aren't worth much especially if you are limited to school vacations.  However, see if you can get them to throw in extra points that you can then use to book into Bonnet Creek or deposit into RCI.   They sometimes use additional points as an incentive to buy and this might be their incentive to get you to stop showing up.  I'd go for however many points are needed for the week you want at Bonnet Creek.  That is the only meaningful thing they can offer that you can actually use.


----------



## markb53 (Sep 5, 2013)

bbarton713 said:


> Yeah, that was their reaction.:hysterical:



I was in your place a couple of years ago. Salesman promised that I could stay at all these RCI Resorts for practically no points. With my little contract I could get a week in a 3BR or 3 weeks in a 1BR. It took a few weeks for my account to get set up and for RCI to be set up. And then I found out that nothing that the sales person told me was true. Fortunately I bought a small 77k Contract, which I paid in full by credit card and paid off and the end of the month, with money I was planning to use to buy a car. Since it was past the recision point. I decided to learn everything I could about how to use the points. That's when I found TUG. Now I have 2 more contracts which cost me very little. So I feel a little better. Just figure it is water under the bridge. And now, I wouldn't give up my Wyndham for anything. I have had some great vacations and been to some wonderful places. The resorts are incredible. The people are great. Just stay away from the sales weasels. Unless like me, and you want to give them back some of their sh*t. I've been to 6 "owner update" over the last 1.5 years. What can I say, I love driving the sales staff crazy. Sometimes making them mad. But having a blast giving them back what they serve up. Since I know way more about the system than they ever will. It is amazing what they will say. 
So, My advice, make the best of it. I have looked at a lot of systems since I bought into Wyndham, and I think Wyndham is one of the best, as long as you stay away from the sales staff. 

Happy Vacationing


----------



## bbarton713 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies and sharing your experiences with me.


----------

